# Repairing plastic bumper



## seanblee (Mar 29, 2007)

A few weeks ago, I managed to reverse (very slowly!) into a diagonal concrete fence post. I now have a line of small chips that look like stone chips going up the bumper and a slight crease in the top that just catches the light - definitely not a sharp line, more of a slight ridge. It's more or less impossible to photograph, unfortunately.

Obviously the chips could be fixed with a localised respray, but what about the crease? Is this the kind of thing that can be fixed easily? Any recommended companies in the Hertfordshire area?

Many thanks in advance for any ideas!


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Will need a bodyshop. The crease can be filled, primed then repainted.


----------



## seanblee (Mar 29, 2007)

Crease might be too strong a word - perhaps 'ripple' is better. The bumper is pretty soft plastic so I'm worried filler would just flake off...


----------



## Andyb0127 (Jan 16, 2011)

seanblee said:


> Crease might be too strong a word - perhaps 'ripple' is better. The bumper is pretty soft plastic so I'm worried filler would just flake off...


No it will be fine, aslong as its repaired properly the filler will not flake off at all. :thumb:


----------



## Munkee1805 (Oct 22, 2012)

I had a similar issue on my old Volvo when someone reversed into it in a car park (and didn't leave a note either, which is most frustrating).

I was looking at getting it repaired or just replaced, so thought I'd have a crack at diy'ing it. I used my wife's hair drier to put a bit of heat in then worked it from behind using various screwdrivers and ring spanners with tape and a cloth over the sharp bits.

A bit Heath Robinson, but it worked to the point my neighbour asked me how much the new bumper had cost so I was happy enough.


----------

